# Bị viêm họng thì không được uống nước đá và ăn kem: Hoá ra tất cả chúng ta đã sai lầm!



## vietmom (21/6/18)

Ở VN có quá nhiều truyền thuyết đến độ tôi không biết phải viết tiếp truyền thuyết nào kế tiếp sau khi viết xong (hay gần xong) 1 truyền thuyết nào đó. Gần đây có một số người đề nghị viết về truyền thuyết “uống nước lạnh gây viêm họng”, nên tôi nghĩ sẽ viết ngăn ngắn về truyền thuyết này.

Cứ mỗi lần tư vấn về một trường hợp bị cảm ho hay viêm họng hay đau họng gì đó mà tôi khuyên các ba mẹ bệnh nhi cho bé uống nước lạnh (hay ăn kem) là gần như hơn 99% sẽ tròn xoe con mắt nghi ngờ rằng cái ông BS này đang nói đùa, và hỏi lại rằng “BS nói thiệt không? Uống nước lạnh bị viêm họng sao BS?”. Khi đó, tôi phải nói thêm 1 câu “tôi nói hoàn toàn thật tình và không có 1 ý nghĩ đùa nào trong lời khuyên này hết”.



​
Có 1 điều lạ (hay không lạ ta?) là khi tôi nói câu này với 1 bà mẹ hay ông bố VN nào từ nước ngoài về thì hầu như họ hiểu ngay tức khắc (họ tự suy luận được ngay). Điều đó chứng tỏ rằng khi bạn đã quá quen nghe 1 điều nào đó rồi thì mặc nhiên bạn đã có thể xem điều đó là đúng mà gần như hiếm bao giờ bạn thắc mắc “tại sao” hay “như thế nào”. Mà suy cho cùng, những điều BS nói là phải đúng rồi, thắc mắc tại sao nhiều khi còn bị bẻ lại “ở đây tôi là BS hay chị là BS?”.

Nếu ai đã từng học y khoa thì đều biết rằng hiện tượng viêm bao gồm những triệu chứng “sưng, nóng, đỏ và đau”. Còn nếu ai chưa học y khoa thì cứ nhìn cái nhọt trên người sẽ biết ngay hiện tượng viêm là như thế nào. Cái nhọt đó bị sưng lên, sờ thấy nóng hơn da xung quanh, nhìn đỏ hơn và chắc chắn là đau rồi. Những biểu hiện đó là do máu đổ dồn đến chỗ viêm (mạch máu đến đổ nở to ra để đưa máu đến), làm cho “sưng lên, nóng lên, đỏ lên và đau”.



​
Để làm giảm những triệu chứng đó, bệnh nhân có thể sử dụng thuốc kháng viêm để làm giảm sưng và giảm đau. Vậy có bao giờ bạn thử nhúng bàn tay mình vào nước lạnh 1 lúc rồi lấy tay ra xem nó ra sao không? Khi đó bạn sẽ thấy bàn tay mình…trắng bệt, sờ vào thì gần như không còn cảm giác nữa, vì nó…tê tê rồi.

Bàn tay nhúng vào nước lạnh sẽ làm cho mạch máu nuôi bàn tay co lại, bớt máu đến đó và làm cho nó trắng bệt như vậy. Vậy thì đến đây bạn có thể suy luận tiếp rồi đó: nếu đắp nước lạnh (hay túi nước đá) lên chỗ bị viêm (bị sưng lên hay đỏ lên do máu dồn đến nhiều) thì sẽ làm mạch máu nuôi nơi đó bị co lại, có nghĩa là sẽ làm bớt máu dồn đến đó, có nghĩa là làm cho chỗ đó bớt sưng, bớt đỏ, bớt nóng và bớt đau (do bị tê), có nghĩa là … bớt viêm. Có bạn nào từng xem đá banh chưa?



​
Có bạn nào để ý khi cầu thủ bị chấn thương sưng chân thì người chăm sóc đắp cái gì lên đó không? Họ đắp lên 1 túi đá lạnh để làm giảm đau và giảm sưng. Vậy thì khi bị viêm họng (họng bị sưng, đỏ, đau và có thể loét) thì mình sẽ “đắp” cái gì lên? Chắc là phải đắp nước (đá) lạnh lên rồi, tức là uống nước lạnh đó. Ăn kem càng tốt nữa, vì mấy đứa bé khoái món này. Hoặc là khi bé bị ho, cho bé uống nước lạnh sẽ làm cho cổ họng bớt đau rát, làm tê cổ họng hay nói cách khác là làm giảm cảm giác kích thích ở cổ họng, tức là sẽ làm bớt ho (dù chỉ là tạm thời)

Có bạn thắc mắc là “cứ mỗi lần uống nước lạnh là bị viêm họng”. Viêm họng hay cảm ho là do bị lây siêu vi từ người sang người, lây qua ho, hắt hơi, hay qua bàn tay (không biết có lây qua…hôn không nhỉ? he he). Viêm họng không do uống nước lạnh, trừ khi trong nước lạnh đó có chứa siêu vi gây viêm họng. Nhiều khi các ông đi nhậu, cái ly uống bia (lạnh) chưa chắc đã sạch sẽ.

Nếu trước đó có ai đó kê miệng uống và người đó bị cảm thì có nguy cơ ông nào uống sau đó sẽ bị lây bệnh. Tương tự, viêm họng không bị gây ra do nằm máy lạnh hay gió lùa, viêm phổi không bị gây ra do tắm nước lạnh hay mồ hôi thấm ngược vào người như nhiều bạn đang tưởng.



​
Nếu biết được những bệnh như viêm họng, cảm siêu vi, tay chân miệng, v.v… gây ra do bàn tay bị nhiễm phải những siêu vi đó, thì biện pháp phòng ngừa tốt nhất phải là rửa tay sạch sẽ bằng xà phòng hay nước sát khuẩn nhanh.

Thú thật với các bạn, tôi rửa tay bằng nước sát khuẩn và xà phòng ít nhất 100 lần mỗi ngày: trước và sau khi tôi đụng bệnh nhân, sau khi tôi đụng bàn phím, đụng vào những nơi mà… tay người khác đụng vào (nắm cửa, bấm vân tay, nút bấm thang máy, sau khi đi vệ sinh….).

_Nguồn:Bác sĩ Trí Đoàn_​


----------



## hong nhung (22/6/18)




----------

